# Clavier ipad 1



## Ancath (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un clavier qui peut se clipser avec l ipad 1 et qui est rigide (prise de note sur les genoux par ex.). L ideal serait avec pochette integree mais je crois que ca n'existe pas ( juste en simili cuir donc pas assez rigide).

Zagg paraissait nickel mais je chercher un clavier azerty.

J'ai aussi vu clamcase mais je ne sais pas ou en acheter ( je vis en belgique).

Quelqu'un aurait un conseil?

Merci!

Anne catherine


----------

